
Web developer wants to learn statically typed language - comatory
I&#x27;ve been writing in Ruby and Javascript so basically I know only dynamic OO languages. 
I&#x27;m interested in trying out sth different only like a hobby. I&#x27;m not necessarily wanting to switch to functional style. 
There are too many options. I&#x27;ve tried swift many months ago but lots of folk like Go&#x2F;Haskell etc<p>What are your suggestions?
======
georgeam
I would recommend elm for a hobbyist and as a first exposure to functional
programming that is a lot of fun. Your code will only run on browsers (as of
now).

Scala is better for heavy duty work, and works on backend, frontend, simple
android apps if you must, data science applications. It gives a lot more power
and requires more effort to master.

------
dwenzek
I recommend [http://elm-lang.org](http://elm-lang.org) which is statically
typed and designed for web development.

------
lanna
Scala

